# New Member Introduction



## Javon Wooten (Jan 20, 2020)

Brother Javon Wooten from St. John's Lodge #12 in Greensboro, NC under the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of North Carolina.


----------



## Ross Thompson (Jan 20, 2020)

Welcome Brother

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz (Jan 20, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## NavyMooseCCNA (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 21, 2020)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 24, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jan 25, 2020)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Keith C (Jan 29, 2020)

Welcome Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Jan 31, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Brother


----------



## Bloke (Feb 6, 2020)

Belated Greetings and Welcome !


----------

